# Sand Filled Plexi Bookshelf?



## sirius815 (Aug 7, 2006)

So I've got a question.

I was wondering if a bookshelf enclosure made of a 1/2" of sand sandwiched between sheets of 1/8" plexi would be worth a shot? Or do you guys think it the 1/8" would end up flexing too much even with the 1/2" thick sand layer? (The sand would be filled in on all faces of course)

Ben K.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

1/8" plexi isn't very thick at all.

I'd consider 1/4" plexi at least.

It will also depend on the span you're gong to have between each of the perpendicular surfaces.


----------



## sirius815 (Aug 7, 2006)

My biggest face would be 19.5"x14.5".


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

or you could save yourself some trouble and build a normal inside box of wood? then build the plexi outer box. if your filling it with sand no one would know.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

MaxPowers said:


> or you could save yourself some trouble and build a normal inside box of wood? then build the plexi outer box. if your filling it with sand no one would know.



This idea sounds like a good solution to me.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

whats the point of the plexi if you are just gonna put sand behind it? just wonderin.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

well, if the outside is sand, you can still see the sand...


----------



## bizman666 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thin plexi would flex too much. The key to a good cabinet is being solid. the sand would just move with the plexi. Think about adding a bonding agent to the sand to make it solid.


----------

